# Oops! Litter of baby rat



## Cgs93 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi I have rat babies who need there new forever homes,I have both boys and girls they are hand tamed healthy happy little rat babies,I'm located in palmbay,fl please text me if interested in a ratty 3215748187 thankyou !


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

A www babies can you post pics? I am too far but I love seeing some baby pics.


----------



## Cgs93 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Baby rats*

Here they are !


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

They are adorable!!! 

Good thing I am far away!!! 8)


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aw they are so cute!

Too bad I'm to far away.. lol


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Cute little squirmies!!! Too ba they're far away


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

